# Maintenance records



## Fusion1970 (Feb 23, 2004)

Thought a couple people might like to see this. No big deal, but just a thing I did in MS Paint to keep records of what I have done, and when. I saved this as the master copy, and have another file that I record the info in...that way, when the page is full, I can start with a new one rather than trying to delete all the info.

Im sometimes a bit too fanatical, but I like to know what was done, and when. 

Sorry...just bored and waiting to go to work.  
Greg


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

Looks awesome to me...except it isn't green and yellow!


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Looks good and its a good idea.
Jody


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

Have you ever considered using a simple spreadsheet program like Excel.

You can have it do all kinds of things for you. Only thing is no historical or past records are kept using a spreadsheet like their would be ifyou used a regualr database program like Access or dBase.

I have a program put together but have not used it in some time that used to have pages of good info and due times and next scheduled maintenance etc done in Excel. Unless yu keepup with it faithfully its not worth having, and I had too many irons in the fire and forgot to update things, so what I had was worthless in the end, but it had merit and was worthwhile if it was updated as it should have been.

Excel does all kinds of neat things and will flag you in different colors on due dates or such. The sky is the limit. Perhaps if I wou,d have printed the main input sheets and used them and updated later it would have panned out better, but I did it mainly by keyboard data entry all the time.

I could click on an embedded picture of say my Ford 1720 and it would take me to another sheet for the 1720 where all the cross reference filters or part numbers for blades or bearings etc was listed. I change the oil at say 200 hours and figure it would be 6 months average use until it had 100 additional hours on it so in 6 months it would come up and flag me as to anticipated oil change at 300 hours due.........etc etc etc

My biggetproblem with printed matter is storing it and finding it when I need it. But the same basic things still apply to my keeping record on the computer is remember what it is named, adn how to use what I made and actually taking the time to document it while still frsh in my mind as if I wrote it down for later input, odds are I'll loose the paper somewhere!


----------



## Fusion1970 (Feb 23, 2004)

I took a computer class about 7 years ago, and have forgot everything I used to know about spreadsheets. I would have done it with Corel Draw, but since my puter messed up about a month ago, I havent installed it again yet. I have however became quite versatile with MS Paint. 

I typed up a sheet with all the common info I need for maintenance with the Cub and my vehicles, just for easy reference. On the maint. sheet, under "notes" I keep track of how many hours I have on the deck (as opposed to just the engine running). That way, I will know when it has been 10 hours of cut time (then time to grease the spindles, etc.).

Oh...and uh, Stewart; theres green on my tractor- it's from the grass clippings. :furious: The rest of it is yellow, off white, and blue. j/k, man...I love Deeres too.  

Thanks,
Greg


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Getting fancy there Greg. That's a good idea. That would be good to print out and keep with the manual. I used to do something like that for my truck but got behind. Since then I have a bunch of receipts for parts and service stuffed in the repair manual waiting to be recorded. I tried to record mileage on the reciepts.

Mark


----------



## Fusion1970 (Feb 23, 2004)

Thats a good idea, Mark. I am not one for record keeping (i.e., checkbooks, etc...lol), but I try to keep the important info.  I at one time had a filing cabinet, but now I don't bother even asking her where something is. I had a folder for each car, and kept all the repair and maint. reciepts, but I havent seen it for a couple years. 

I now have a folder on my computer desktop for any records I need. She don't mess with them, and I don't mess with the filing cabinet. It just seems to work that way. 

Have a nice weekend!
Greg


----------

